# Android Slick AE Image Pfad



## Xym13 (1. Okt 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

wie oben schon steht ist mein Problem den richtigen Pfad bei einer Android App anzugeben.
Ich benutze dafür Slick AE.
Aus einem Beispiel hatte ich folgendes versucht:

```
Image img = new Image("resources/animation_up.png");
```

Doch die Fehlermeldung lautet immer: java.io.FileNotFoundException resources/animation_up.png.

Das Bild liegt im Ordner assets und im Unterordner resources.

Hatte es auch mit assets/resources/anmimation_up.png versucht, und den Project Ordner Namen davor auch, aber ohne Erfolg.


----------



## Apo (1. Okt 2012)

Wenn das alles stimmt, was du schreibst, dann muss es funktionieren. Genau so mache ich es auch. Meine Bilder liegen auch im assets/ und dann im Unterordner res und ich lade sie genau wie du beschrieben hast.

Also kann es nur einen anderen Fehler geben. Hast du vielleicht einen Schreibfehler beim Bildnamen?

Liegt dein assets Ordner auch wirklich im Hauptordner und NICHT im src Ordner?


----------



## Titanpharao (1. Okt 2012)

Hast du schonmal F5 gedrückt also das Projekt refreshed? Eclipse + Android nehmen keine Änderungen wahr, die du von aussen machst.


----------



## Xym13 (1. Okt 2012)

~gelöscht


----------

